# Vancouver, any poisonous insects etc?



## KimW (Jul 29, 2009)

We are considering moving to Vancouver and wondered if we need to be aware of any poisonous insects, snakes, dangerous animals etc there.

As we are from the UK, we have never had to worry about anything like that before and thought I had better check with you.

Can you also steer us clear of any bad areas to live in aswell please as we have four children.

Many thanks in advance.

KimW


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

KimW said:


> We are considering moving to Vancouver and wondered if we need to be aware of any poisonous insects, snakes, dangerous animals etc there.
> 
> As we are from the UK, we have never had to worry about anything like that before and thought I had better check with you.
> 
> ...


In Vancouver there are no dangerous animals per se. The occasional bear may be seen in the suburbs but, to the best of my knowledge, no one has been attacked in recent memory. Bears and cougars populate the remote areas of the Province. No dangerous snakes, perhaps some grass snakes in the outlying parts of the city. I believe that areas in West Vancouver are considered better than those in East. Vancouver can be an expensive place to live, housing wise, so the amount of money you have will determine your loction.
You will have no concerns about animals in Vancouver.


----------



## KimW (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Auld Yin for answering my question, that's a couple of worries off the list!

KimW


----------

